# Anyone else kind of excited for BUGERA amps?



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm curious! I wanna see how much an almost rip off of the 5150/6505 sounds. The thing that caught my eye was the fact that the these amps use "The Soul of Valves"

Check'em out. If all goes well it might make a pretty decent back for 5150, XXX, or JSX.... Don't cha think?

http://www.bugera-amps.com/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cant say im terribly excited - its not like 5150's are hellishly expensive, and you can find decent prices on used JSX's, and some people lowball their triple X's just because they firmly believe they are crap.

now if this had said brunetti, i woulda been stoked lol


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

ya true but a brand new amp for like 400 bucks! Never know, might sound better than Peavey's.... I really stress and put a lot of doubt on the "might"


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

There was a thread about it awhile ago... made in China + cheap parts = a nightmare. 

Taking a look locally I see a used Peavey 5150 II for $850, used Peavey XXX for $800 and a JSX half stack for $1500. 

Bugera 333 new is $635, Bugera 333XL is $719, Bugera 6260 is $575 and the Bugera 6262 is $638. 

Now I don't know about you but I'd rather pay the difference, which isn't exactly a lot, to get quality parts and construction.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

keep in mind those are the MSRP, right? I do agree that it would more likey smarter just to pickup a used XXX or Ultra if you were going that route. Same with the 5150's for that matter... But all in all can't really knock all products made in china, all celestion (mind you not their ultra expensive ones) are made in china. I guess you could also ask the same question EVH 5150 III, made in Mexico. Is it worth the $2000 price tag if it's made in Mexico. 

well I know I'm stoked to try out either the 6206 or the 5150 III, regardless of where they are made. I already have my eyes set on my next amp to try.


Please don't mind that little burst of internal thinking. Just finished a graveyard and am dead tired! Must practice guitar for another hour!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought that was the Marshall amplification site for a while there...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Guiary said:


> keep in mind those are the MSRP, right? I do agree that it would more likey smarter just to pickup a used XXX or Ultra if you were going that route. Same with the 5150's for that matter... But all in all can't really knock all products made in china, all celestion (mind you not their ultra expensive ones) are made in china. I guess you could also ask the same question EVH 5150 III, made in Mexico. Is it worth the $2000 price tag if it's made in Mexico.
> 
> well I know I'm stoked to try out either the 6206 or the 5150 III, regardless of where they are made. I already have my eyes set on my next amp to try.
> 
> ...


That's retail, straight from LA Music. 

If you don't want to go from where it's made, just look at the front panel and you can see it's cheap... crooked sticker labels to tell you what the knobs are haha it's sad. If I only had $500 or $600 to get a high gain tube amp I'd go for a Randall RG50TC (or RH50T if you want the head)... quality and sounds fantastic.

Here's the only real pics I've seen... and you can see their sweet labels:


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmm well I never looked that close at it, yet I seriously doubt that is the end product. LA music's retail price might be off cause it still hasn't been approved to be sold in the US (I assume that would include Canada as well). Which is due to "pending verification of compliance with applicable technical standards and regulations".

Also all Behringer (parent company of Bugera) equipment cost more in Canada, it seems to me last time I check L&M for a P.A. for my singer it was about 100-200 more in Canada than in the US. (Don't quote me. It was over 5 months ago and all I remember was how much cheaper it was in the US)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if i wanted a brand new tube amp for $400 i'd go buy a peavey windsor


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well LA says it's available in 7-10 days from when you request it. I think those are pretty accurate prices considering the list price is only $100 more, which would make it more expensive in Canada (following the trend that they've set with all Behringer products). They're available on UK sites too. 

Anywho, there's so many affordable tube amps nowa'days I personally don't know why anyone would settle for one of those.

Peavey Windsor, Peavey Classic 30, Randall RG50TC, used Marshalls for like $700 or $800 (even $600 for a combo!), all the used Peavey's I listed previously, etc. and that's not even touching the small amps. Orange Tiny Terror, Peavey Mini JSX, Epiphone Valve Junior, there's a thread about Fender releasing some, etc.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

This pic was enough to stop me from going any furthur. I am not interested in THAT kind of tone.

CT.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Umm ya and you think that your amps have "Soul of Valves"?? 

Dude I'm just trying to put some discussions on the amp forum. As far as going for a Bugera amp? I know I won't or could care less, but why would you pass judgement on something you've never tried? Could sound like shit, true, but it could sound rather good. Look at the Valve King, hell that thing is a sounds better then the XXX in my opinion. 


Although knowing that LA Music claims that the amp will be available within 7-10 days from when you order it is total crap. The amp is not available to the public in North America, and is stated on the website as TBA. 

At least now I know not to stray from conversations about Peavey, Marshall, or Fender... throw in some Orange and Randall for spice..


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't need to try it to know it's shit... everything Behringer is IMO. Quality control and parts are completely terrible. Either overheats, breaks down or can't take a mild beating.

Couple examples, my little mixer I got from them got ****ed within a month... rarely used and never left my room. Go figure.

A guy I know on another forum got their rack 'tube' preamp, broke a couple weeks later, took it to a tech to open it up and found out that the 12AX7 glowed using an LED, wasn't even in the circuit. Contacted a Behringer rep and they wouldn't even comment on it, rofl. 

If you're comfortable trusting a company like that, more power to you... not to mention they copy Peavey's amps and basically modify Marshall's site. Lame. Last year they had to pay the FCC a million bucks didn't they? Oh and they got sued by Roland I think too... and Mackie... and I'm sure Peavey in the near future lol.

PS: The prices on LA's site might not be 100% accurate, but they're still close. They've had products listed as 'Coming Soon' then they update it that they have stock and the prices don't change. Why would they add a random price to their site if they have absolutely no knowledge of what it's worth? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i'm reserving judgement until i hear one - i've never played anything made by behringer yet.. im not excited though.

excited is when i turn on the jsx lol


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

well, I dont think 5150s, jsx or xxx sound very good, so no, I'm not excited about an amp that sounds anything like those.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i just don't dig the shirtless d-bag on the ad

somebody need to tells him you can shred with a shirt on,
then you don't have to spend all that time doing ab-crunchs


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol! funny stuff

im with you hoser, i killed my amp once and borrowed my brother in laws 5150 thing. hed just bought it and it cost what id consider a shitload of cash- i used it for a week of rehearsals, and in all those days i couldnt get a single usable tone out of it- even cranked wide open. made me realize why my brother in law also needed a dozen pedals in his signal path lol.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

What a strange picture. The guy has tiny almost feminine forearms, no lats, pecs or trapezoids to speak of, and yet he's got bulging shoulders, biceps, and triceps. Obviously, he's Photoshop-enhanced. Oh, and they should have done a better job at trimming his love handles.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol!
thats the second time in this thread you made beer come out my nose jroberts:smile:


----------



## kirk1701 (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds like something you'd find in your nose.


----------

